# Sticky  Program to help measure your snake



## Red Eyes

Here's a program to help measure your snake ... I have used it and then used a tailors tape to re-measure and it is fairly accurate. Have fun!


----------



## Mettle

Very cool! Thanks for sharing this link. Definitely pin-worthy!

I'll have to give it a try since I've never been able to even wager a guess on the length of my snakes.

EDIT: Just wanted to add that I snapped a couple pics of my carpet python and my baby cornsnake to try this sucker out. The cornsnake is currently ~15" long and my carpet python is ~36" long. Pretty cool program! Will try it out on my boa as well. Pretty interested to see what the story is there in terms of his size.


----------

